# My Bird's Chest Muscle Is In Dark Color



## pigeonslover (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello everyone,
My old bird team had been flying for 6-7 weeks now. I just found out that their chest muscle is in dark color. What could be the reasons and how to get it nice and pink? For now i am thinking it could be too much protein?( i fed them 15%) or are they too tired? this week I've been feeding them barley and wild bird seed but it doesn't help much. It stills in dark color.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

You have over trained them cut the protien back some, the barley is ok but add some oats. I don't think you should even loft fly them for 2 day, let them rest. what is the fat content of your mix?
Dave


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

*From Dr. Colin Walker's book*

*Pink* - healthy
*Blue* - 1. Difficulting breathing or oxygenating their blood, which with exertion due to its low oxygen content becomes a blueish color. Remains a short time after exertion before becoming pinkn as the birds catch their breath.
2. Excercised beyond their fitness capability develop myositis (muscle inflammation) ir cramping, which also turns it a blue color. Persistent until the muscles have healed, which may take several days.
3. Associated with poor health or management practices, which inhibit the development of fitness.

*Soft *- Lack of fitness
*Hard* - Associated with myositis and cramping. Lactic acid from excercising more than they can handle, gives them sore, inflamed, hard muscles. Should not be forced to fly until the muscles have once again become normally toned, at which point they can be graduall reintroduced to work. In birds with myositis, the muscles become painful so they often resent handling and wriggle during palpation of their muscles.
Pliable - In the fit bird, the pectoral muscles are pain-free, toned, and resilient without being either hard or soft.
*
Flaky skin over the pectoral muscles* - As the muscles increase in size due to fitness, the skin breaks into large segments and superficial pieces may break away. A good sign if the muscles are also pink and toned.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

15% protein sounds fine to me. They just need to get in better shape  Are you loft flying them or road training them? Give them a bath with epsom salts in it - I only put a tablespoon or two in the pan of water. It pulls out toxins and relaxes the muscles, helping get rid of the lactic acid so they aren't sore or inflamed as much  Let them out but don't force them to come out - let them do it by choice. If their muscles are sore, the acid does need to be worked out, but they know how much they can handle. Adding some honey to their drinking water may help too. It has anti-inflammatory properties, as well as a ton of other benefits (including a slow-release energy source  ).


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Can someone post a picture.how do you see the muscles .in between the feather?very good info thanks


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There are no feathers along the keel. Wet the feathers on the sides of the keel to keep them smoothed back and you'll see the muscles.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

While looking at the Muscles--also look for the blood bubble in the Keel.
The closer its to the front--the better shape the bird is.
Just "ONE" way I look at birds getting them ready to ship to the races.
Hold its foot against your cheek--if its warm-its ready to ship.
If nothing will stick to the bottom of the foot while it walks thru crap-very clean--ship it.
If its "HOT" pool it.
Try it--post your results.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks
i will try it first time racing this year. very valuable info


----------



## pigeonslover (Mar 27, 2009)

So I should give them rest, honey and Epsom salt in the bath water


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

sky tx said:


> While looking at the Muscles--also look for the blood bubble in the Keel.
> The closer its to the front--the better shape the bird is.
> Just "ONE" way I look at birds getting them ready to ship to the races.
> Hold its foot against your cheek--if its warm-its ready to ship.
> ...


Nice. I do the same thing with my birds to asses their health and condition except the blood bubble in the keel. I am not familiar with that. Care to share? I don't know how that looks like.

I noticed that in mine, when they are in top condition their neck colors look shiny and wet. They also don't eat much. They basically look like in top shape.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

pigeonslover said:


> Hello everyone,
> My old bird team had been flying for 6-7 weeks now. I just found out that their chest muscle is in dark color. What could be the reasons and how to get it nice and pink? For now i am thinking it could be too much protein?( i fed them 15%) or are they too tired? this week I've been feeding them barley and wild bird seed but it doesn't help much. It stills in dark color.


Probably rest them and feed them more. If as they say that garlic drink can improve their blood circulation you may try that one as well.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I forgot about garlic! That could help too


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

If the birds are dark in color like reds you will get darker muscle color too.
Smooth skin on birds that are sitting on eggs is normal because the skin is rubbing on the egg all the time , thats why you can part the feathers near the bottom of the keel so the skin can touch the egg to keep it warm.


----------

